# INM in Mexico City



## Isla Verde

About a month ago, I went to INM in Mexico City and started the ball rolling to apply for Residente Permanente status. I filed the necessary paperwork and paid $1000 to request Cambio de condición de estancia temporal a residente permanente. I thought I was told I would hear something in 30 days. In the meantime, I've been checking online for the progress of my application. As of today, it still says "sin resolución". I'm concerned because today I noticed some fine print on the Formato para solicitar trámite de estancia that says I´m supposed to go to INM in 20 days, even if nothing has shown up online to say to come in. From what I can understand from the Spanish, if I don't do that, my application will be cancelled! Has anyone had anything like that happen to them?


----------



## joaquinx

Isla, I've been waiting since the 15th of April. I guess that I'll go down on Monday and check face to face.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Isla, I've been waiting since the 15th of April. I guess that I'll go down on Monday and check face to face.


Do you have the same piece of paper I mentioned in my previous post, the one with the 20-day warning? 

I just spoke to a friend here who's been waiting over three months for a resolution to his application to ask for moral support. When he went to INM after waiting 2 months, he wasn't allowed to talk to anyone and was told to go home and check online for notification of when to return. He waited and waited and finally went back a few weeks later when he was finally able to talk to someone who asked why he had waited so long to come in! He and I are going there on Monday to see what's going on. 

Could I be deported for waiting more than 20 days to make an in-person inquiry?


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Do you have the same piece of paper I mentioned in my previous post, the one with the 20-day warning?
> 
> I just spoke to a friend here who's been waiting over three months for a resolution to his application to ask for moral support. When he went to INM after waiting 2 months, he wasn't allowed to talk to anyone and was told to go home and check online for notification of when to return. He waited and waited and finally went back a few weeks later when he was finally able to talk to someone who asked why he had waited so long to come in! He and I are going there on Monday to see what's going on.
> 
> Could I be deported for waiting more than 20 days to make an in-person inquiry?


No, I don't have that paper. I have the one with my NUT, Pieza Número, and contraseña. I called after twenty days and was told that it would take between 1 and 2 months. The last posted message on the Internet page says that it is stuck in Veracruz and hasn't changed since the 26th.

Deported? I hope not. What does the "online notification" read in words. Venir y conseguirlo? Listo?


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> No, I don't have that paper. I have the one with my NUT, Pieza Número, and contraseña. I called after twenty days and was told that it would take between 1 and 2 months. The last posted message on the Internet page says that it is stuck in Veracruz and hasn't changed since the 26th.
> 
> Deported? I hope not. What does the "online notification" read in words. Venir y conseguirlo? Listo?


It's the basic online application called "Formato para solicitar trámite de estancia" that you fill out and download and take with you to INM. I also have the sheet of paper with the NUT and so on. Is there any special reason why you called after 20 days? My last posted message is from the day I went down there and tells me my application has been "clasificado". No news for me about it being stuck anywhere!

I hope not either! I was just thinking of the worst thing that could happen to me - then I consider less awful possibilities and feel much better . I don't know what "online notification" will be like this year. Last year (after only 2 weeks) I got two messages: the first said "Registre los datos para la expedición de su forma migratoria", but I didn't see it till I checked 3 days after it was posted and read "Presentarse en una oficine del INM". 

Thanks for writing and sharing your INM experiences for this year with me. Sharing the misery always helps!


----------



## mexikatz

I haven't held onto my my NUT, Pieza Número etc or I would check how that web page looks today but - we came into Mexico having applied for permanent resident in January. If I remember correctly the status read No Resolution all the way until the end - up to and including when we were told to stop checking the web site and wait for a phone call. 

There were status updates like; application received, payment received, present yourself to the window.

It took days longer for my payment received status to appear, while my wife's record showed 2 payments received.

My wife received her green card about 2 weeks after applying. Mine took at least a month. I never did receive the call to come in for the card but just showed up in the 5th week - when they had to hunt down my card. It was lost in the file cabinet.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> "Formato para solicitar trámite de estancia" that you fill out and download and take with you to INM.
> 
> Is there any special reason why you called after 20 days? My last posted message is from the day I went down there and tells me my application has been "clasificado". No news for me about it being stuck anywhere!
> 
> Thanks for writing and sharing your INM experiences for this year with me. Sharing the misery always helps!


*26/04/2013	El trámite ha sido recibido	Delegación Federal en Veracruz*
This what that last message on the Internet site says. It started out in Xalapa and then is sent to Vercruz and apparently that is where it sits.

Before I left the office when I dropped on the bank receipt, I asked how many days should I wait before callng. I was told 20 - mas o menos. When I called, they said 1 to 2 months. 

If it wasn't for this forum, I would be looking for another country.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> *26/04/2013	El trámite ha sido recibido	Delegación Federal en Veracruz*
> This what that last message on the Internet site says. It started out in Xalapa and then is sent to Vercruz and apparently that is where it sits.
> 
> Before I left the office when I dropped on the bank receipt, I asked how many days should I wait before callng. I was told 20 - mas o menos. When I called, they said 1 to 2 months.
> 
> If it wasn't for this forum, I would be looking for another country.


These are all the messages I've received so far:

22/04/2013	El trámite ha sido registrado	Delegación Federal en Distrito Federal
22/04/2013	El tramite ha sido asignado	Delegación Federal en Distrito Federal
22/04/2013	El trámite ha sido clasificado	Delegación Federal en Distrito Federal

I don't know if I'd be looking for another country, but this forum does help me maintain my sanity, except when a member gets pissed at something I've done in my role as moderator.


----------



## joaquinx

15/04/2013	El trámite ha sido registrado	Subdelegación Local Jalapa
15/04/2013	El tramite ha sido asignado	Subdelegación Local Jalapa
15/04/2013	El trámite ha sido clasificado	Subdelegación Local Jalapa
15/04/2013	El trámite ha sido trasladado	Subdelegación Local Jalapa
26/04/2013	El trámite ha sido recibido	Delegación Federal en Veracruz

Being a moderator is a thankless job, but it keeps the place clean.

I'll post an update Monday afternoon after I visit the agency.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> 15/04/2013	El trámite ha sido registrado	Subdelegación Local Jalapa
> 15/04/2013	El tramite ha sido asignado	Subdelegación Local Jalapa
> 15/04/2013	El trámite ha sido clasificado	Subdelegación Local Jalapa
> 15/04/2013	El trámite ha sido trasladado	Subdelegación Local Jalapa
> 26/04/2013	El trámite ha sido recibido	Delegación Federal en Veracruz
> 
> Being a moderator is a thankless job, but it keeps the place clean.
> 
> I'll post an update Monday afternoon after I visit the agency.


Sometimes I get a little bit of thanks, usually from the other mods. 

I will also post an update after my visit on Monday.


----------



## mickisue1

If you aren't pissing someone off when you're a moderator, then you're not doing your job.

There are others who appreciate you, and Will, too.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> If you aren't pissing someone off when you're a moderator, then you're not doing your job.
> 
> There are others who appreciate you, and Will, too.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Aw, shucks, thanks  .


----------



## yossarianb52

Hey Isla, I'm in a similar boat. I first applied IN JANUARY for a Resident Temporal and was told to wait the usual 10 to 15 work days. I was also told I would have to finish the paperwork and hand it all in to a consulate in the US and that I should be there already around that time (also my 180 were due to be up), so I went to see my parents in NJ to wait for the process. three weeks turned into four into five so I said forget it and came back. another three weeks went by and nothing. 

Then, I discovered (here, incidentally) that I shouldn't be doing the residente Temporal (due to my marriage) but the residente permanente (due to the birth of my son back in October). So we cancelled the process. That was almost six weeks ago. The site recognizes my request for cancellation (gracious I know) but the cancellation itself? still not in sight. Oh, and yes the cancellation was due to take 5 to 10 business days. 

So yeah, you are definitely not alone in the INM quagmire.


----------



## Isla Verde

yossarianb52 said:


> Hey Isla, I'm in a similar boat. I first applied IN JANUARY for a Resident Temporal and was told to wait the usual 10 to 15 work days. I was also told I would have to finish the paperwork and hand it all in to a consulate in the US and that I should be there already around that time (also my 180 were due to be up), so I went to see my parents in NJ to wait for the process. three weeks turned into four into five so I said forget it and came back. another three weeks went by and nothing.
> 
> Then, I discovered (here, incidentally) that I shouldn't be doing the residente Temporal (due to my marriage) but the residente permanente (due to the birth of my son back in October). So we cancelled the process. That was almost six weeks ago. The site recognizes my request for cancellation (gracious I know) but the cancellation itself? still not in sight. Oh, and yes the cancellation was due to take 5 to 10 business days.
> 
> So yeah, you are definitely not alone in the INM quagmire.


Thanks for sharing your INM tale with us. Maybe we should start a support group, though, come to think of it, that's often what this forum is all about!


----------



## yossarianb52

Good point though sometimes telling the tale is all the support you need.


----------



## Isla Verde

I went this morning to INM to find out what's going on with my application for RP. I was prepared with every piece of paper they could possibly ask for in hopes that I'd be able to complete the second stage of the process. When I spoke to the pleasant young woman at the information desk, she told me that I should wait till I saw "Presentarse ante el INM" on the "SEGUIMIENTO DE TRÁMITE" webpage before returning there. She couldn't give me an estimate of how much longer it will take except to say that it could be another month. She also told me not to worry about the 20-day deadline I mentioned in an earlier post on this thread, which was good news!


----------



## joaquinx

Nice to hear about the "Presentarse ante el INM". I'll be looking for that. In my visit this morning, I was told that "it is still in the office in Veracruz" and "call in two weeks." However, it is nice to know that I'm not alone and it is not just me that has to wait and wait and wait. I assumed that as long as the visa "was in process", I'm ok to stay. In fourteen years no one has ever check my visa except at the borders.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Nice to hear about the "Presentarse ante el INM". I'll be looking for that. In my visit this morning, I was told that "it is still in the office in Veracruz" and "call in two weeks." However, it is nice to know that I'm not alone and it is not just me that has to wait and wait and wait. I assumed that as long as the visa "was in process", I'm ok to stay. In fourteen years no one has ever check my visa except at the borders.


You are definitely not alone! I never carry my visa with me, since I can use my INAPAM card for general ID purposes in the D.F. The only time I have needed to show my visa to anyone in authority is when leaving the country at the airport.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> You are definitely not alone! I never carry my visa with me, since I can use my INAPAM card for general ID purposes in the D.F. The only time I have needed to show my visa to anyone in authority is when leaving the country at the airport.


Somewhere I got the impression we were required to carry our visa with us. Since they switched from the booklets to the cards, I always carry mine. However, like you, I use my INAPAM card for routine identification.


----------



## joaquinx

TundraGreen said:


> Somewhere I got the impression we were required to carry our visa with us. Since they switched from the booklets to the cards, I always carry mine. However, like you, I use my INAPAM card for routine identification.



I carry my Veracruz driver's license and my INAPAM card. I believe that the only people that can demand to see your visa are INM and Federal police and military. You could carry a photocopy. Black and white of course.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> I carry my Veracruz driver's license and my INAPAM card. I believe that the only people that can demand to see your visa are INM and Federal police and military. You could carry a photocopy. Black and white of course.


Good idea, about carrying a photocopy with me. I'll do that once I get my new one.


----------



## gudgrief

Isla Verde said:


> You are definitely not alone! I never carry my visa with me, since I can use my INAPAM card for general ID purposes in the D.F. The only time I have needed to show my visa to anyone in authority is when leaving the country at the airport.


I've tried to use the card as ID from time to time. Nobody recognizes it as ID.

As Isla reported, my INAPAM card is more useful. Sometimes my US drivers license. Go figure!


----------



## Longford

gudgrief said:


> I've tried to use the card as ID from time to time. Nobody recognizes it as ID.


When I lived in Mexico City and had my FM3 with the work permission endorsement ... I would move about with a photocopy of the FM3. Not to use as an everyday ID, but to, when asked to demonstrate I'd received permission to remain in the country ... show it. I do the same with an FMM when I travel in Mexico, now. I've been asked numerous times over the years so I just carry a copy of it with me.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Good idea, about carrying a photocopy with me. I'll do that once I get my new one.


When you receive your new INM card you sign for it in 2 ledger books. You also sign the form which the card is siliconed to which states you must carry your INM document and show it to any INM official who asks to see it. 

"Resguardar y custodiar la documentacion que acredite su identidad y su situacion;

Monstrar la documentacion que acredite su identidad o su situacion migratoria regular, cuando le sea requerida por las autoridades migratorias; "

To me when I signed this form and they stamped it with their seal, initialed it with their own stamp it indicated I was by law [agreement] required to carry my card on me at all times, not a copy.

It is the same as a plastic credit card and even washing it will not damage it. Alan

When getting FMTs and FMMs every six months for almost 5 years the INM officers sometimes told me to carry them when in Mexico also.


----------



## joaquinx

AlanMexicali said:


> To me when I signed this form and they stamped it with their seal, initialed it with their own stamp it indicated I was by law [agreement] required to carry my card on me at all times, not a copy.


Good information to know. 

Do you always carry your visa with you at all times?

I also photograph both sides of my visa and store the photos on my computer, which is backed up to a cloud, and on my phone. If you lose the visa, have it stolen, etc., a copy aids INM in replacing it.


----------



## gudgrief

joaquinx said:


> Good information to know.
> 
> Do you always carry your visa with you at all times?
> 
> I also photograph both sides of my visa and store the photos on my computer, which is backed up to a cloud, and on my phone. If you lose the visa, have it stolen, etc., a copy aids INM in replacing it.


I do the same, it's a wallet sized card. I also photograph both sides and store the images on the computer and on my own website.

Back when we had the FM2/FM3 booklets, I never carried it unless I was actually leaving and entering the country. In a total of almost 9 years in Mexico, I have never be asked to show my immigration documents to anyone except INM. FWIW.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> When I lived in Mexico City and had my FM3 with the work permission endorsement ... I would move about with a photocopy of the FM3. Not to use as an everyday ID, but to, when asked to demonstrate I'd received permission to remain in the country ... show it. I do the same with an FMM when I travel in Mexico, now. I've been asked numerous times over the years so I just carry a copy of it with me.


I am curious to know when you needed to demonstrate that you were here legally.


----------



## AlanMexicali

joaquinx said:


> Good information to know.
> 
> Do you always carry your visa with you at all times?
> 
> I also photograph both sides of my visa and store the photos on my computer, which is backed up to a cloud, and on my phone. If you lose the visa, have it stolen, etc., a copy aids INM in replacing it.


I always carry my new INM card as agreed to. When leaving the city I would have my US passport, a copy of my Mexican marriage license. my ISSSTE card, and my FMM, the FMMs were always in my wallet anyway.

My American buddy here married to a local always carries his INM card and marriage license and got let loose when running into a snag here when showing any authority his marriage license and FM2, even when doing business with gov´t. agencies for 17 years. He was an architect/builder in SMA for 14 years.


----------



## Isla Verde

gudgrief said:


> In a total of almost 9 years in Mexico, I have never be asked to show my immigration documents to anyone except INM. FWIW.


I've been here over 5 years and the same is true for me.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> I've been here over 5 years and the same is true for me.


What about applying for an INAPAM card, IMSS, ISSSTE, Seguro Popular, drivers license, auto insurance, in a traffic accident, even a fender bender, traffic ticket, checking into a large resort hotel, opening a bank account, renting a car, using a debit card or credit card, or on national flights?

Many things can happen unexpectedly, especially when driving here.


----------



## makaloco

My Inmigrante card (yes, I still have one) stays in my wallet, unlike my FM2 booklet, which lived at home in a drawer with my passport. I somehow got the notion that the purpose of switching to cards was to encourage us to carry them with us. People tend to prefer my BCS driver's license as ID, but I've had to show my residence card when renewing driver's license or car registration. The notaría also wanted it when I made a will. Rarely someone will ask for two forms of ID, in which case I produce the Inmigrante card along with the driver's license. I do keep copies of the cards at home.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> What about applying for an INAPAM card, IMSS, ISSSTE, Seguro Popular, drivers license, auto insurance, in a traffic accident, even a fender bender, traffic ticket, checking into a large resort hotel, opening a bank account, renting a car, using a debit card or credit card, or on national flights?
> 
> Many things can happen unexpectedly, especially when driving here.


When applying for things like an INAPAM card, of course, I had to show my visa, but those are one-time events. No car, no need for a driver's license or automobile insurance and no possibility of being involved in an automobile accident or getting a traffic ticket. I never go to large resort hotels. I don't drive so I've never rented a car here, or anywhere else, for that matter. I've never had to show my visa when using a debit or credit card. The one time I took a national flight, I can't remember if I had to show my visa.


----------



## joco69

Isla Verde said:


> About a month ago, I went to INM in Mexico City and started the ball rolling to apply for Residente Permanente status. I filed the necessary paperwork and paid $1000 to request Cambio de condición de estancia temporal a residente permanente. I thought I was told I would hear something in 30 days. In the meantime, I've been checking online for the progress of my application. As of today, it still says "sin resolución". I'm concerned because today I noticed some fine print on the Formato para solicitar trámite de estancia that says I´m supposed to go to INM in 20 days, even if nothing has shown up online to say to come in. From what I can understand from the Spanish, if I don't do that, my application will be cancelled! Has anyone had anything like that happen to them?


Living in the Chapala region I have applied beginning november for permanente status. It took 4 months to be processed and that seems to be the average of most expats I know in this area. In your case I would not be worried, the system is still not running at full speed. Most people get called only to come in for finger printing, then another 3 weeks wait to get your card. If you get called in for another reasons your application is incomplete or needs some clarifications. D'ont know anybody who has the necessary financials who got rejected. Good luck and be patient this is Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

joco69 said:


> Living in the Chapala region I have applied beginning november for permanente status. It took 4 months to be processed and that seems to be the average of most expats I know in this area. In your case I would not be worried, the system is still not running at full speed. Most people get called only to come in for finger printing, then another 3 weeks wait to get your card. If you get called in for another reasons your application is incomplete or needs some clarifications. D'ont know anybody who has the necessary financials who got rejected. Good luck and be patient this is Mexico.


Thanks for your message. As I posted above, I went to INM in Mexico City yesterday and asked about the 20-day thing (nothing to worry about) and how long it might take to be called back for part 2 of the application process. I was told it could take another month, _más o menos._ I am not concerned about the financial requirements to change from No Inmigrante to Residente Permanent since I work here as a free-lance English teacher.


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> I am curious to know when you needed to demonstrate that you were here legally.


I've always traveled extensively in Mexico, both when I lived in the D.F. and when I've moved about as a tourist and I've been asked, frequently to show my immigration papers when a bus I was traveling on was stopped at a military checkpoint. 

I've been asked at a bank, more than once. But when I established my bank account.

I've been asked by an apartment building owner when renting an apartment when I didn't have a fiador.

I've been asked by immigration agents who showed-up one day at the offices of one of the companies I was working for.

I've been asked while taking photographs in Abraham Lincoln Park in Polanco (and a couple of other places) ... when, unknown to me, the Embassy of Israel was in the background and two pick-up trucks of federal police guarding the Embassy swarmed around me, took my camera ... and asked to see my immigration papers. 

And by several of the D.F.'s legendary corrupt traffic cops when I was driving ... even though the traffic police are not authorized to ask for the papers.

Once, when traveling by bus from Veracruz to Oaxaca, the bus was stopped at a military checkpoint. All passengers were ordered off the bus. All suitcases were opened and inspected, and all passeners were asked for identification. Myself and a foreigner not traveling with me were asked for our immigration papers. The young man from Germany got mouthy with the military officer and didn't have or wouldn't hand-over his papers. He was removed from the bus and taken away by military vehicle. On another bus trip, from Puerto Escondido to Mexico City, the bus was stopped at a military checkpoint. Two women foreigners were taken away because they either didn't have their papers on them or there was something wrong with their papers. They appeared very upset.

So, maybe my 'luck' has been different than many others ... but given the times I've been stopped and things I've witnessed ... I: 1) carry a photocopy of my immigration papers on my person when I'm in Mexico City, and 2) I always have the original documents on me, ready to produce, when traveling outside of Mexico City (which has always been my 'base' from which I travel since no longer living in the city).


----------



## gudgrief

AlanMexicali said:


> What about applying for an INAPAM card, IMSS, ISSSTE, Seguro Popular, drivers license, auto insurance, in a traffic accident, even a fender bender, traffic ticket, checking into a large resort hotel, opening a bank account, renting a car, using a debit card or credit card, or on national flights?
> INAPAM and Seguro Popular demanded a passport, so did Telmex and Telcel. All the rest have accepted my US Drivers license after rejecting the INM card. I haven't taken a national flight in several years, but the last time my passport worked.
> Many things can happen unexpectedly, especially when driving here.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. Those are all formal procedures and you should know going in voluntarily what ID and proof of eligibility are required.

I have never been challenged by a government official to prove my immigration status outside of a known formal procedure.


----------



## joaquinx

joaquinx said:


> Nice to hear about the "Presentarse ante el INM". I'll be looking for that. In my visit this morning, I was told that "it is still in the office in Veracruz" and "call in two weeks." However, it is nice to know that I'm not alone and it is not just me that has to wait and wait and wait. I assumed that as long as the visa "was in process", I'm ok to stay. In fourteen years no one has ever check my visa except at the borders.


I finally got an update on my application. Cerca, muy cerca.

*29/05/2013	Un pago ha sido registrado	Delegación Federal en Veracruz*


----------



## Isla Verde

Oh, boy! I just checked my file on the INM website and found this message: "Presentarse en una oficina del INM", which means that should be able to go through step 2 of the application process on my next visit. Wish me luck tomorrow!


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, boy! I just checked my file on the INM website and found this message: "Presentarse en una oficina del INM", which means that I should be able to go through step 2 of the application process on my next visit. Wish me luck tomorrow!


Yesterday, mine said:
04/06/2013	Presentarse en una oficina del INM	Delegación Federal en Veracruz
04/06/2013	Registre los datos para la expedición de su documento migratorio	Delegación Federal en Veracruz

So I went down today and was told that the visa has been approved, the papers are in order and all the forms are ready. However, all of this is in El Puerto - Veracruz and won't be in Xalapa until next week.

I wish you lotsa luck. ¡Suerte!


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Yesterday, mine said:
> 04/06/2013	Presentarse en una oficina del INM	Delegación Federal en Veracruz
> 04/06/2013	Registre los datos para la expedición de su documento migratorio	Delegación Federal en Veracruz
> 
> So I went down today and was told that the visa has been approved, the papers are in order and all the forms are ready. However, all of this is in El Puerto - Veracruz and won't be in Xalapa until next week.
> 
> I wish you lotsa luck. ¡Suerte!


Great news, for both of us! I wonder what "Registre los datos para ..." means. Did you have to do anything like that when you went to the Xalapa office? Lot of luck (and ¡suerte!) to you too!


----------



## gudgrief

Isla Verde said:


> Great news, for both of us! I wonder what "Registre los datos para ..." means. Did you have to do anything like that when you went to the Xalapa office? Lot of luck (and ¡suerte!) to you too!


My situation is different from yours. I'm going temp to perm and I don't start it till August.

Nothing on the INM website seems step-by-step in a straight line. So to prepare for the new rules I stopped in at the local office and got their 5 step instructions for completing and printing the "Formato migratorio para trámites de estancia."
Here's the link:
Solicitud de Estancia - Instituto Nacional de Migración

Logic, which doesn't necessarily apply, leads me to believe those are the datos the need to be registrado.

There are two list boxes.

Under "QUE DESEA HACER" is "Extender estancia." Under :Especifique" is "Expedicion de Tarjeta de por Renovacion." 
It might also be "Canjear o reponer documento migratorio." with a corresponding "Especifique."

Just a guess. It might be what they are asking for. Leastwise, it might give a clue to what to ask about if you decide to call before you go if you haven't already filled it out and printed it.

I also suspect a formato basico is required.


----------



## Isla Verde

gudgrief said:


> My situation is different from yours. I'm going temp to perm and I don't start it till August.
> 
> Nothing on the INM website seems step-by-step in a straight line. So to prepare for the new rules I stopped in at the local office and got their 5 step instructions for completing and printing the "Formato migratorio para trámites de estancia."
> Here's the link:
> Solicitud de Estancia - Instituto Nacional de Migración
> 
> Logic, which doesn't necessarily apply, leads me to believe those are the datos the need to be registrado.
> 
> There are two list boxes.
> 
> Under "QUE DESEA HACER" is "Extender estancia." Under :Especifique" is "Expedicion de Tarjeta de por Renovacion."
> It might also be "Canjear o reponer documento migratorio." with a corresponding "Especifique."
> 
> Just a guess. It might be what they are asking for. Leastwise, it might give a clue to what to ask about if you decide to call before you go if you haven't already filled it out and printed it.
> 
> I also suspect a formato basico is required.


My situation is like yours, _más o menos_. I had 4 years on my _No Inmigrante lucrativa_ card, making me eligible for _Residente_ _Permanente_ status. I've already paid the $1000 to change my _condición de estancia_ to RP and turned in most of the required paperwork. Tomorrow I will pay $3815 and turn in my photos and the _formato básico._


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> My situation is like yours, _más o menos_. I had 4 years on my _No Inmigrante lucrativa_ card, making me eligible for _Residente_ _Permanente_ status. I've already paid the $1000 to change my _condición de estancia_ to RP and turned in most of the required paperwork. Tomorrow I will pay $3815 and turn in my photos and the _formato básico._


... and be fingerprinted. : I suggest you make a copy of the INM form you go to the bank with and of the receipt they give you at the bank as they keep the originals when you go back. Here they do not make you wait in line when coming back from the bank to continue. They let you wait standing up for the person being served by the clerk you saw and when that person leaves you walk up to the counter with your bank receipt.


----------



## joaquinx

AlanMexicali said:


> I suggest you make a copy of the INM form you go to the bank with and of the receipt they give you at the bank as they keep the originals when you go back.


The office in Xalapa tells me to make two copies of the bank receipt. They stamp one copy as received and return it to me.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> ... and be fingerprinted. : I suggest you make a copy of the INM form you go to the bank with and of the receipt they give you at the bank as they keep the originals when you go back. Here they do not make you wait in line when coming back from the bank to continue. They let you wait standing up for the person being served by the clerk you saw and when that person leaves you walk up to the counter with your bank receipt.


Another friend in Mexico City was not fingerprinted when he turned in his photographs and paid the second fee. He was told that would happen on his next visit. I wonder if they'll fingerprint mine tomorrow. I've already printed out the form you take to the bank from the INM website. Thanks for reminding me to make a copy of the bank receipt. I forgot to do that last time with the $1000 payment and had to go out and have it done and come back and get in line again. I was really annoyed at myself for forgetting to do it.


----------



## mexikatz

Isla Verde said:


> Another friend in Mexico City was not fingerprinted when he turned in his photographs and paid the second fee. He was told that would happen on his next visit. I wonder if they'll fingerprint mine tomorrow. I've already printed out the form you take to the bank from the INM website. Thanks for reminding me to make a copy of the bank receipt. I forgot to do that last time with the $1000 payment and had to go out and have it done and come back and get in line again. I was really annoyed at myself for forgetting to do it.


Earlier in this thread - a couple weeks back - it caught my eye that you made no mention of that 3800 peso payment. Everything you describe fits my transition from Florida resident to permanent resident here, but my process was in hyper-speed compared to yours. I wonder if the big difference is that I came into Mexico "pre-approved" from the consulate. In my case it took one day to be "screened" and in your case weeks.

I wonder if now that you have paid the 3800 pesos you will now see a new entry on your web page for "payment processed" and if soon (1-2 weeks) you will see "present yourself to INM window" ? It is on that visit that we were fingerprinted. 

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Isla Verde

mexikatz said:


> Earlier in this thread - a couple weeks back - it caught my eye that you made no mention of that 3800 peso payment. Everything you describe fits my transition from Florida resident to permanent resident here, but my process was in hyper-speed compared to yours. I wonder if the big difference is that I came into Mexico "pre-approved" from the consulate. In my case it took one day to be "screened" and in your case weeks.
> 
> I wonder if now that you have paid the 3800 pesos you will now see a new entry on your web page for "payment processed" and if soon (1-2 weeks) you will see "present yourself to INM window" ? It is on that visit that we were fingerprinted.
> 
> But I could be wrong.


I have lived in Mexico for almost six years, so the procedure is different for me. I'm glad that you got your RP so quickly, but it does bug me that a recent arrival to the country like you had your application acted upon so quickly while I (and many other long-term residents) have had to wait for weeks and weeks, and in some cases months, to be approved.

I didn't make it to INM this morning, but when I go on Monday I will be paying the $3815 fee to change from No Inmigrante to Residente Permanente.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Please do not be offended, Mexikatz, but you newbies were allowed to buy your way into Permanent Residency, even if you had never set foot in Mexico before. Those of us who have lived here under old rules, with several options and freedoms, have just been betrayed by the government in many ways, indicating that they want you new folks with money, and could care less about us geriatrics with homes, cars, pets and a way of life that once was secure.
To say the least; we are pissed .... really pissed, and consider the way you got in to be totally unfair.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Please do not be offended, Mexikatz, but you newbies were allowed to buy your way into Permanent Residency, even if you had never set foot in Mexico before. Those of us who have lived here under old rules, with several options and freedoms, have just been betrayed by the government in many ways, indicating that they want you new folks with money, and could care less about us geriatrics with homes, cars, pets and a way of life that once was secure.
> To say the least; we are pissed .... really pissed, and consider the way you got in to be totally unfair.


I don't feel betrayed by the Mexican government, but I share your anger, RVGRINGO. Since I have lived here for 5 years, I will be able to transition to Residente Permanente status without too many questions being asked, perhaps because I've been working all this time on a free-lance basis. It's just all this waiting that's so frustrating!


----------



## mexikatz

RVGRINGO said:


> Please do not be offended, Mexikatz, but you newbies were allowed to buy your way into Permanent Residency, even if you had never set foot in Mexico before. Those of us who have lived here under old rules, with several options and freedoms, have just been betrayed by the government in many ways, indicating that they want you new folks with money, and could care less about us geriatrics with homes, cars, pets and a way of life that once was secure.
> To say the least; we are pissed .... really pissed, and consider the way you got in to be totally unfair.


Sorry you feel that way. I was just trying to share some of my experiences hoping this lady could find some parallels in the process even if the time frames are different.

I suspect that her issues are with the individual INM office she visited. If she were to deal with INM in Cuernavaca (say) I'd bet she would feel differently.

I see these new changes in Mexico regarding visas and car permits etc as nothing more than good progress. Mexico is growing up. Why bother redoing something every year if you can do it once and be done with it.

I will say this - I am so tired of people on these forums who feel they are owed something. And then there is the guy who boasts that he has been driving around Mexico using the same plates on his car as when he arrived 15+ years ago and how could they want him to comply with a new law. Or the person who wants the US embassy to intercede because the new Mexican laws are inconvenient.

Life is full of changes. Stuff happens - good and bad. Health things happen, money things happen. Job things happen.

I walked up to the guy at the consulate, I looked him in the eyes, and I said I want to spend the rest of my life in Mexico. He said - I need you to bring me this and that. I brought it to him and he said - with a big broad smile on his face - congratulations you have been approved for permanent residency. At the time I had no idea what other options there were.

Sorry if that pisses you off.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Changes are coming.*



Isla Verde said:


> I don't feel betrayed by the Mexican government, but I share your anger, RVGRINGO. Since I have lived here for 5 years, I will be able to transition to Residente Permanente status without too many questions being asked, perhaps because I've been working all this time on a free-lance basis. It's just all this waiting that's so frustrating!


You are actually fortunate your visa was not due for renewal just after Nov. 9th. There have been Expats in your situation requiring financial solvency at some INM offices. After the New Year they got that idea out of their heads, but still some had to leave Mexico because of that.

Now it appears almost all INM offices are on the same page. 

With some people the cost of moving back to their home country has been a great burden to them at that time.

Now all Expats with the financial solvency needed are generally first timers with the odd exception of some Expats previously living legally in Mexico letting their INM documents expire. 

The Snowbirds still use FMM tourist cards and drive their vehicles down here or fly down with little difference to them.

The ones who own property have a different situation to deal with than renters if they lease out part of the year or want to sell in the near future.

The laws regarding property have been changed in 2010 and most notaries have been following the law.

The good old days of notaries and TIPs for rentistas no matter how long they live here, rent or own, is over and some are having a hard time realizing things change. The change is not necessarily because they are Expats but because the Mexican gov´t. is tightening the rules and enforcing them more than before as a vehicle to keep a tighter reins on their residents in other sectors, not just immigration and customs. It is in Socialized Medicine and a few other sectors as well. IMO

It is simply social democracy and bureaucratic thinking evolving to the more extreme end of the spectrum lately. Expect more of the same in the future. I saw this happening when living in Canada in the 70s. There is really no stopping it.

Retirement aged Canadians should be more accepting to these types of changes than Ameicans in the same situation but don´t seem to be. They seem to want special entitilment also even if here only a couple of years.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> You are actually fortunate your visa was not due for renewal just after Nov. 9th. There have been Expats in your situation requiring financial solvency at some INM offices. After the New Year they got that idea out of their heads, but still some had to leave Mexico because of that.
> 
> Now it appears almost all INM offices are on the same page.


I know I'm lucky to be here on a _lucrativa_ basis. I don't earn that much a month from teaching and other language-related jobs, but INM doesn't seem to care what my income from these sources amounts to. In the past, when renewing my FM3 and No Inmigrante cards, I asked if they wanted to know what my income from my pensions was, and they always said they didn't care. With the new rules, if I had to meet the new income levels, I wouldn't be able to and would have to leave Mexico. Luckily, that hasn't been the case, and I´m still here!


----------



## Karla75

*Residente permanente, really no need to renew ever?*

I just picked up my shiny new Residente permanente ID today at INM in Mexico City and I noticed there is absolutely no "fecha de vencimiento". I understand that "permanente" really means permanent now, but I'm a bit shocked that it appears I will never have to get the photo updated. Passports and voter IDs here and in other countries, of course, must be updated periodically, which is what I'd assumed would happen with this ID, but it appears that is not the case. Does anyone else have any information on the topic? I guess I should just sit tight and see what happens in the next few years- the law or ID format may change anyway, making an updated ID necessary. Just curious to see what others think.

Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde

Karla75 said:


> I just picked up my shiny new Residente permanente ID today at INM in Mexico City and I noticed there is absolutely no "fecha de vencimiento". I understand that "permanente" really means permanent now, but I'm a bit shocked that it appears I will never have to get the photo updated. Passports and voter IDs here and in other countries, of course, must be updated periodically, which is what I'd assumed would happen with this ID, but it appears that is not the case. Does anyone else have any information on the topic? I guess I should just sit tight and see what happens in the next few years- the law or ID format may change anyway, making an updated ID necessary. Just curious to see what others think.
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations! I'm hoping to pick up mine in another couple of weeks, _más o menos_. As I understand it, RP cards have no expiration date, which means that there will be no need to update it with a new photo or pay a fee to get a new one.


----------



## mexikatz

Karla75 said:


> I just picked up my shiny new Residente permanente ID today at INM in Mexico City and I noticed there is absolutely no "fecha de vencimiento". I understand that "permanente" really means permanent now, but I'm a bit shocked that it appears I will never have to get the photo updated. Passports and voter IDs here and in other countries, of course, must be updated periodically, which is what I'd assumed would happen with this ID, but it appears that is not the case. Does anyone else have any information on the topic? I guess I should just sit tight and see what happens in the next few years- the law or ID format may change anyway, making an updated ID necessary. Just curious to see what others think.
> 
> Thanks!


We got our RP creds in February. I'll be interest to see what, if anything, happens/needs to happen when we change our address in December.


----------



## Isla Verde

mexikatz said:


> We got our RP creds in February. I'll be interest to see what, if anything, happens/needs to happen when we change our address in December.


I believe you'll have to report your change of address at your local INM office, but you won't be issued a new card. In any event, let us know what happens in December.


----------



## AlanMexicali

mexikatz said:


> We got our RP creds in February. I'll be interest to see what, if anything, happens/needs to happen when we change our address in December.


You have 90 days to go to INM and give them your new address. It states that on the letter your card was siliconed to. Also if your spouse divorces you or dies. Also if you become a citizen in another country. Also if you change jobs [if you have one].


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> You have 90 days to go to INM and give them your new address. It states that on the letter your card was siliconed to. Also if your spouse divorces you or dies. Also if you become a citizen in another country. Also if you change jobs [if you have one].


Thanks for posting this, Alan.


----------



## Karla75

Isla Verde said:


> Congratulations! I'm hoping to pick up mine in another couple of weeks, _más o menos_. As I understand it, RP cards have no expiration date, which means that there will be no need to update it with a new photo or pay a fee to get a new one.



Thanks, Isla Verde!

Good luck- everything will be fine, though it may take some time! All told, it took 4 months from when I submitted all requested paperwork (mid-Feb) and 3 months from when my ID was actually approved (my RP ID shows the approval date as mid-March, but I wasn't told to go in for fingerprinting until May 20-something). My experience this time around was that if they didn't reply within a month, it was a good sign. I had my first request denied because I tried to renew my old Visitante temporal right after the law changed in November- I'd had that ID for 4 years/ was trying to renew for a 5th year (no longer an option). They explained in the letter that I could apply for the RP ID under the 4 years in residence rule. Due to the holidays, I didn't get that letter until mid-January. When I resubmitted asking for the RP ID, they asked for a new request letter with slightly different wording (my lawyer cited the exact article of the law the second time around)- they asked for that letter and I submitted it in mid-Feb.

Keep us posted! I'm sure you'll soon have your new RP ID in hand!


----------



## Isla Verde

Karla75 said:


> Thanks, Isla Verde!
> 
> Good luck- everything will be fine, though it may take some time! All told, it took 4 months from when I submitted all requested paperwork (mid-Feb) and 3 months from when my ID was actually approved (my RP ID shows the approval date as mid-March, but I wasn't told to go in for fingerprinting until May 20-something). My experience this time around was that if they didn't reply within a month, it was a good sign. I had my first request denied because I tried to renew my old Visitante temporal right after the law changed in November- I'd had that ID for 4 years/ was trying to renew for a 5th year (no longer an option). They explained in the letter that I could apply for the RP ID under the 4 years in residence rule. Due to the holidays, I didn't get that letter until mid-January. When I resubmitted asking for the RP ID, they asked for a new request letter with slightly different wording (my lawyer cited the exact article of the law the second time around)- they asked for that letter and I submitted it in mid-Feb.
> 
> Keep us posted! I'm sure you'll soon have your new RP ID in hand!


What an INM Odyssey you've had! It makes my journey through the system seem like a piece of cake. My old No Inmigrante card expired on May 22, so I went to INM a month before that to get the ball rolling. Now it's been a little over 7 weeks and counting. Unless something goes very wrong, I should have it before my next birthday, in July.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## joaquinx

Started mine on the 4th of April. They said that it would be ready this week!!! Smart money says no.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Started mine on the 4th of April. They said that it would be ready this week!!! Smart money says no.


When did they tell you that! I hope the smart money is wrong, for your sake:fingerscrossed:.


----------



## joaquinx

Went down to Migration today and paid the 3,815 peso fee, gave my fingerprints, signed a bunch of form, and now a two week (that's what the agent said) wait for the Permanente card. It all started on the 15th of April and, hopefully finished by the 15th of July.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Went down to Migration today and paid the 3,815 peso fee, gave my fingerprints, signed a bunch of form, and now a two week (that's what the agent said) wait for the Permanente card. It all started on the 15th of April and, hopefully finished by the 15th of July.


In Mexico City, we have to make separate trips for turning in proof of payment of the $3185 fee and photographs and giving fingerprints. I did the latter a week ago and was told I should keep checking the INM website to see when my RP card will be ready to pick up, in two or three weeks. I started on April 22 and am hoping I'll have my card before my birthday on July 8.:fingerscrossed:.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico City, we have to make separate trips for turning in proof of payment of the $3185 fee and photographs and giving fingerprints. I did the latter a week ago and was told I should keep checking the INM website to see when my RP card will be ready to pick up, in two or three weeks. I started on April 22 and am hoping I'll have my card before my birthday on July 8.:fingerscrossed:.


Nobody has posted they get an update at the INM website when their card arrived. They gave me a telephone # with 3 extension to call to check. Some they gave them an E-mail to send to check. Others had to go in and ask if it was there yet.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> Nobody has posted they get an update at the INM website when their card arrived. They gave me a telephone # with 3 extension to call to check. Some they gave them an E-mail to send to check. Others had to go in and ask if it was there yet.


In Mexico City the only way to find out if your card is ready is to wait for notification on the INM website. As far as I know, no one living in the DF has been given a telephone number to call or an e-mail address to send a message.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico City the only way to find out if your card is ready is to wait for notification on the INM website. As far as I know, no one living in the DF has been given a telephone number to call or an e-mail address to send a message.


In Xalapa, it requires three visits. The first to turn in all your documents and pay the application fee. Second, the application is approved and you go in to sign a few document and your fingerprints. Lastly, to pick up the visa. The INM site does not give a clue on when phase two is ready. You have to call in. Same as for phase three.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> In Xalapa, it requires three visits. The first to turn in all your documents and pay the application fee. Second, the application is approved and you go in to sign a few document and your fingerprints. Lastly, to pick up the visa. The INM site does not give a clue on when phase two is ready. You have to call in. Same as for phase three.


In Mexico City it has required four visits, at least in the last few months. The INM site usually tells you when to come in for the next step. In my case, the message has been "Presentarse en una oficina del INM".


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico City it has required four visits, at least in the last few months. The INM site usually tells you when to come in for the next step. In my case, the message has been "Presentarse en una oficina del INM".


Here the website has Presentarse en una oficina del INM for photos and fingerprinting paying then a couple more entries and then it stops. You do not get another Presentarse en una oficina del INM to go pick up your card.

Are you sure they told you that it would be posted on their website? Some thought that and waited months in Guadalajara after being fingerprinted, photos etc. and stopped it to the INM office and their cards were waiting there.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> Here the website has Presentarse en una oficina del INM for photos and fingerprinting paying then a couple more entries and then it stops. You do not get another Presentarse en una oficina del INM to go pick up your card.
> 
> Are you sure they told you that it would be posted on their website? Some thought that and waited months in Guadalajara after being fingerprinted, photos etc. and stopped it to the INM office and their cards were waiting there.


That's what I was told. And that it should be ready in 2 or 3 weeks. You can be sure that if three weeks go by, and nothing is posted on my INM page, then I'll down there to make inquiries.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico City, we have to make separate trips for turning in proof of payment of the $3185 fee and photographs and giving fingerprints. I did the latter a week ago and was told I should keep checking the INM website to see when my RP card will be ready to pick up, in two or three weeks. I started on April 22 and am hoping I'll have my card before my birthday on July 8.:fingerscrossed:.


What a lovely birthday present THAT would be!


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> What a lovely birthday present THAT would be!


I agree! Better than any other present I can think of.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We submitted our INM documents one month ago today. Still waiting!


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> We submitted our INM documents one month ago today. Still waiting!


It was 3 months from when I started until when I received a Residente Permanente card. This was Feb-May of this year.


----------



## joaquinx

YES! Today, I received my Residente Permanente. Started on the 15th of April. Only 3 and a half months. Just in time for my visit to the US.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ours took just seven weeks and we are now Permanente. Finally!


----------



## Isla Verde

Last Tuesday I went to INM to see what was going on with the application for my Residente Permanente card. It had been 5 weeks since they took my fingerprints and told me that my card should be ready in 2 or 3 weeks. Well, after waiting around for almost 2 hours (thankfully on a chair), Marvin (what an unusual name for a Mexican) told me (with an apology) that the company hired to make the cards hadn't sent mine to them and that they would have to make an inquiry to find out what had happened. He asked me to return to the office the Friday of the following week. I should look for him, or, if he wasn't there, I should ask to speak to his boss, and he wrote down her name for me. Needless to say, I am very worried that my file has been lost and that I may need to resubmit all the papers and photos and fingerprints and wait and wait again. Maybe I'll win the prize for the longest wait!


----------



## citlali

Not sure if you will win the prize , there is a lot of competition..as long as you do not need to get out of the country go with the flow, they will eventually give it to you. If they lost everything they may feel guilty about it although I am sure it is not their fault and they are not responsible for it but that may help you. Good luck and do not let it get you down, they will come through, they always do, one day or another! As long as you have soe paper showing that they are processing the paperwork you are safe.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Last Tuesday I went to INM to see what was going on with the application for my Residente Permanente card. It had been 5 weeks since they took my fingerprints and told me that my card should be ready in 2 or 3 weeks. Well, after waiting around for almost 2 hours (thankfuly on a chair), Marvin (what an unusual name for a Mexican) told me (with an apology) that the company hired to make the cards hadn't sent mine to them and that they would have to make an inquiry to find out what had happened. He asked me to return to the office the Friday of the following week. I should look for him, or, if he wasn't there, I should ask to speak to his boss, and he wrote down her name for me. Needless to say, I am very worried that my file has been lost and that I may need to resubmit all the papers and photos and fingerprints and wait and wait again. Maybe I'll win the prize for the longest wait!


Not a prize to compete for. 

I was pleasantly surprised to see that everything I gave them went into one folder that was kept in the local office. They would bring it out whenever I visited, and I could see all the paperwork there. So they probably didn't lose anything of yours. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Not a prize to compete for.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to see that everything I gave them went into one folder that was kept in the local office. They would bring it out whenever I visited, and I could see all the paperwork there. So they probably didn't lose anything of yours. Keep your fingers crossed.


I don't think that the INM people have lost my file - I'm concerned that the company processing the cards may have done so. I will keep my :fingerscrossed:, along with my eyes, arms and legs!


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> Not sure if you will win the prize , there is a lot of competition..as long as you do not need to get out of the country go with the flow, they will eventually give it to you. If they lost everything they may feel guilty about it although I am sure it is not their fault and they are not responsible for it but that may help you. Good luck and do not let it get you down, they will come through, they always do, one day or another! As long as you have soe paper showing that they are processing the paperwork you are safe.


Thanks for your words of encouragement, citlali. This is one prize I don't want to win. I am planning to go to the US for my annual visit in September, but I don't want to start looking for an affordable air fare till I have my card in hand. I don't want to pay $320 for permission to leave the country if I don't have it by then. Playing the guilt card might help, along with my _canas_ . I do have the paper showing that they are processing my paperwork, along with copies of everything I've submitted to them and extra photos. I'll try to stay busy and not obsess about it too much!


----------



## Isla Verde

Here is the final chapter of my INM 2013 saga:

As I was told to do 10 days ago by a pleasant clerk at INM in Mexico City, I returned there this morning to find out what has happened to my application for a Residente Permanente card, for which I had begun the application process on April 22. 

I got there around 10 am and was dismayed to see an incredibly long line of people waiting to pick up their cards. It moved rather slowly for a half hour, and then a nice security guard came over and guided me to the head of the line because of my "persona de la tercera edad" (senior citizen) status. I explained my problem to the person helping me, and he agreed that he needed to talk to his supervisor to find out what had happened to my application. I waited another half hour (part of the time on a fairly comfortable chair) and passed the time nibbling on dried apples and cashews and reading the latest issue of Harper's magazine. 

Finally, I heard my name called over the constant din of conversation in the crowded space and eagerly approached the counter to meet my fate. The "Licenciada" in charge was very pleasant to me but never did explain what might have happened to my card. She asked if I had regulation-size photos with me, and luckily I did! She took the ones needed for my card and returned the rest to me. Then I was directed to the "Toma de huellas" station, the next one along the counter, where my fingerprints were taken for the second time (the first time was June 19. I was asked to sit down and wait some more. After another half hour or so had passed, I heard my name called and went back to the counter. After signing my name on yet another piece of paper, I was given my card!! 

I was so happy that I wanted to kiss the "Licenciada" but settled instead for a cordial handshake. Then I left the building (perhaps for the last time ever?), almost skipped down Ejército Nacional, and went to Los Bisquets, where I celebrated with a lovely breakfast of an huitlacoche omelette with a side order of nopales. When I got home (after a wild shopping spree in Soriana), I showed my new card to a neighbor who had received his about a month ago. He was surprised to see that mine has a chip while his does not. And that's the end of this tale of trials and tribulations, but one with a happy ending!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Here is the final chapter of my INM 2013 saga:
> …
> And that's the end of this tale of trials and tribulations, but one with a happy ending!


:clap2:

April - August, a little over 3 months. That seems to be a common number.


----------



## Anonimo

Isla Verde said:


> Here is the final chapter of my INM 2013 saga:
> 
> As I was told to do 10 days ago by a pleasant clerk at INM in Mexico City, I returned there this morning to find out what has happened to my application for a Residente Permanente card, for which I had begun the application process on April 22. I got there around 10 am and was dismayed to see an incredibly long line of people waiting to pick up their cards. It moved rather slowly for a half hour, and then a nice security guard came over and guided me to the head of the line because of my "persona de la tercera edad" (senior citizen) status. I explained my problem to the person helping me, and he agreed that he needed to talk to his supervisor to find out what had happened to my application. I waited another half hour (part of the time on a fairly comfortable chair) and passed the time nibbling on dried apples and cashews and reading the latest issue of Harper's magazine. Finally, I heard my name called over the constant din of conversation in the crowded space and eagerly approached the counter to meet my fate. The "Licenciada" in charge was very pleasant to me but never did explain what might have happened to my card. She asked if I had regulation-size photos with me, and luckily I did! She took the ones needed for my card and returned the rest to me. Then I was directed to the "Toma de huellas" station, the next one along the counter, where my fingerprints were taken for the second time (the first time was June 19. I was asked to sit down and wait some more. After another half hour or so had passed, I heard my name called and went back to the counter. After signing my name on yet another piece of paper, I was given my card!! I was so happy that I wanted to kiss the "Licenciada" but settled instead for a cordial handshake. Then I left the building (perhaps for the last time ever?), almost skipped down Ejército Nacional, and went to Los Bisquets, where I celebrated with a lovely breakfast of an huitlacoche omelette with a side order of nopales. When I got home (after a wild shopping spree in Soriana), I showed my new card to a neighbor who had received his about a month ago. He was surprised to see that mine has a chip while his does not. And that's the end of this tale of trials and tribulations, but one with a happy ending!



¡Mazel tov!


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> ¡Mazel tov!


Thank you so much! Do you know the correct response to "mazel tov" in Yiddish?


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> :clap2:
> 
> April - August, a little over 3 months. That seems to be a common number.


It seems to vary between 2 and 4 months, which is how long a friend of mine here in the DF had to wait to get his.


----------



## quemex

Isla Verde said:


> It seems to vary between 2 and 4 months, which is how long a friend of mine here in the DF had to wait to get his.


A good experience report here for those who fear long waits in dealing with the INM ( in Mexico City in my case): 22 July in applied with all my documentation for a one year extention of what was an Inmigrante (rentista) card under the old law. Yes a long line to get in at 9:00 a.m. when the doors open, but every one gets in fairly rapidly. Nice surprise that if you are renewing a card which you already hold, there is a special line, and contrary to all the other lines, although I was one of the last to get in ,when the doors opened, being at the end of the line which went around the corner, I found only one person in front of me. Turned in my document and went home. Three days later, the on-line INM site asks me to go back to their office ( as usual they do not say why, so I showed up with copies of everything). It turned out that it was only to provide my fingerprints: time of wait, sitting down was two hours, and time of process was five minutes after my name was called. Then went back home again. Today, 8 of August, 2013, the INM site asks me again to go back to their office because my card has been issued  Barely three weeks from application to card issuance !!!
A message of hope for all of you applicants !

Of course its my third year around at this, so I had my file in good order when I applied, avoiding the errors I made the first times. And I might have been able to change my status to residente permanente without waiting the full four years required under the new law, but because I have a trip to Spain planned in September, I preferred to stick with a one year extension only because I knew the requirements so I figured that the process would moved more rapidly, rather than adventure myself in a new process of residente permanente for which I am not really sure what documents will satisfy the INM. I know that I meet the requirements for residente permanente, but I am really not sure of what documentation will satisfy the INM for such a change of category. I may in fact call upon a lawyer next time to assist me and do the running back and forth to the INM office.

Questions, if any of you know the answers, and would be kind enough to share them:

1) Am I correct that under the new law, I can apply at any time to change my status from residente temporal to residente permanente if I meet redidente permanente criteria (and don't have to wait having completed four years as résidente temporal (rentista) ?

2) Does anyone know of a good immigration lawyer with reasonable fees in Mexico City which you could recommend to me ?

Cheers to all


----------



## Isla Verde

I can recommend the immigration lawyer I used a few years ago when initially applying for my FM3 _lucrativa_. Send me a PM if you want his name and contact information. Remember that you need to post 5 messages before you can send and receive PMs.


----------



## quemex

Thanks for the offer IV, but I find rather annoying this requirement of writing five messages to be able to send a PM !!! How do I know how many messages I wrote ? Since when ? And why should I care and count !?!? Really annoying  Does this message count ?? How many more "hellos" do I need to send to get my five messages ?


----------



## quemex

Update on my previous message: went to pick up my card this morning. It was the longest part of the process !?! Spent two hours standing up in line, and after I reached the counter, it took another hour to get my card. But that is done with for the next year, and it took much less time to get my card than expected.


----------



## quemex

There ! I split my last messages in two, and I noticed that there is little note next to my last message saying "post 5". This one would be "post 6": wow, someone must be happy 

Now how do we get in contact so that you can give me the name and coordinates of your immigration lawyer Isla Verde ? Like you I want to get my permanent résident card as soon as possible and no longer have to apply every year. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TundraGreen

quemex said:


> Thanks for the offer IV, but I find rather annoying this requirement of writing five messages to be able to send a PM !!! How do I know how many messages I wrote ? Since when ? And why should I care and count !?!? Really annoying  Does this message count ?? How many more "hellos" do I need to send to get my five messages ?


The restriction is to prevent spammers and other low-life types from inundating members with unwanted Private Messages (PM). In the greater scheme of things, five messages is a very small number and there is no need for any regular member, or regular member-to-be to artificially inject messages just to get to five. 

I understand it might lead to a little frustration for a new member that has some PM they are eagerly waiting to send. However, the time can be well spent, reading the forum and developing a sense of what has already been discussed. In the process, the new member is likely to find lots of opportunities to join conversations and will be way over five before they know it. 

The current count of the number of messages posted is included in the header of every message a person posts. When one posts a new message the count is incremented for all the previous message headers as well, so looking at any one of a member's messages will tell you how many posts that member has made. It is also included, along with some other statistics, on each member's Public Profile.

To send a personal message to any member, click on their name in the header of one of their messages. You should see a drop down menu with an option to "Send a private message to xxx".


----------

